# Rod Building 101



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I would appreciate your input as to what tools and equipment I should purchase to start building rods. 

I have a spare room in my home that I intend to convert into my personal space, and part of it will be for building rods, tying flies, reel repair, plug making etc. 

I don't know where to start with rod wrappers, driers, tools, reference material etc, but I would like to get it right the first time. 

All advice will be greatly appreciated.

Walt


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe you should give us info on how your able to attain such a room. That is the real question here. My own room to keep my hobbies... 
Seems like you need to start giving us instructions...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*PM Sent*

Sandcrab


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Dale Clements has written several books on the subject ranging from beginner stuff to advanced rod wrapping.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cutting down Rod Butt*

I got a new Tico 11'3 3-8oz rod for x-mas. I need to know If I can cut the lenght of the butt shorter with out effecting the action of the rod. Also how should I measure the lenght to fit me? i know this may be a stupid question but I have fished freash water most of my fishing days and I am just getting into surf fishing. THANKS.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies guys,

VICIII- No real secret to getting my own room, my oldest just moved out so it's only 3 of us at home now, but I'm sure my wife will make me pay dearly for it down the road. If I can just get cable and a refridgerator in there I might not have to come out for much at all. 

Sandcrab- Thanks for the PM lots of good info on those links.

I'm sure I'll need plenty of advice as I get started.

Tight Lines,

Walt


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i would say make yourself some V blocks and make or buy a thread tensioner (i just made 2 for like $4 total)


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I got several books on Rod building for christmas. My first rod kit should show up today so I will start prepping the guides tonight. I made a set of V blocks and everything i've read says to use thread in a cup or mug, and phonebooks on top of the thread as a tensioner. I have an old rotisserie from a grill that I intend on using as a dryer. From what I've read, thats about it until I start getting into turning my own cork grips.


----------

